# which 19" tft?

## taskara

Hi,

wondering what is the best 19" tft screen to get?

I want DVI input, which means 1280X1024 res I guess @ 75 hz

I was thinking of the Samsung 193T but I am just not sure - I have never owned a tft b4.

anyone with some experience? I want to play games so need a fast response time.

cheers!

----------

## imeridian

I have a Sony XDM-82, or at least I think that's the model number. It's 18" which translates to the 19" with 18" viewable area of a traditional CRT monitor --- unless you're looking for an actual 19" flatpanel? 

It has three input connectors with two input "channels" that is, input 1 has both the standard HD15 and also DVI and input2 has just HD15, with a button to change between all three of them.  The native resolution is 1280x1024 at 60Hz (refresh rate is not relevant like with CRT monitors).  I've noticed no difference in responsiveness in gaming between this flatpanel and my 19" CRT.   

I don't know how much you're willing to spend (mine was ~US$ 900 when I bought it in January, ouch) , but I'm incredibly impressed with this monitor.

----------

## taskara

great thanks..

basically I want a tft screen to replace my 17" LG crt F700P.

that sony sounds good..

I am of the thought that the nest monitors are made by sony, bar none.

so maybe I should get a sony, rather than buying every other brand and always being dissapointed?

I'm not sure.. maybe the Sony SDMX93... 

I'll have to go to a department store and view them.. although they never have 19"..

ta!

----------

## imeridian

I don't think you'd be disappointed with a Sony LCD display.  My Sony looks a lot better than the display on my iBook and I thought that one was amazing when I bought it.  

Prior to getting XDM82 I swore by Viewsonics for CRT displays, and the few Viewsonic LCDs I've seen have been very nice, so you may want to look into those also.  I personaly recommend staying away from companies that don't have a long and established history in monitors, Viewsonic, Sony, etc, have a lot of experience and it generally shows in a higher quality product, of course it usually shows in the price too.  :Wink: 

The one thing I really like about my Sony LCD is the "eco" button which dims the monitor brightness.  It's very useful to ease eyestrain at night and then during the day I can turn eco-mode off and brighten it back up without having to fiddle with going through the menus.

----------

## taskara

thanks! I'll keep that in mind

----------

## Malakin

Here's my suggestion:

http://www.samsungusa.com/cgi-bin/nabc/product/b2c_product_detail.jsp?eUser=&prod_id=191Tplus-Silver

The thin bezel is nice in case you end up going dual display some day.

----------

## taskara

actually that was the one I was looking at!

I'm just not sure of the quality is all..

anyone used / seen one?

----------

## kmj0377

 *taskara wrote:*   

> actually that was the one I was looking at!
> 
> I'm just not sure of the quality is all..
> 
> anyone used / seen one?

 

I'm using it right now, it's great   :Very Happy: 

----------

## taskara

on analog or dvi connection?

how is the response time for games?

it is crisp and clear? no blur or trail for games?

----------

## kmj0377

 *taskara wrote:*   

> on analog or dvi connection?
> 
> how is the response time for games?
> 
> it is crisp and clear? no blur or trail for games?

 

DVI and it's pretty good on games, no blurring that I can see.

----------

## taskara

cool thanks!

looks like there is a 193T now.. it may have 750:1 contrast ratio, instead of 500:1... not sure..

a friend also pointed me to Eizo screens

thanks everyone for your input!

----------

## Oyst3h

There's a new Dell 2001FP 20" TFT available that uses a new panel (LG/Philips LM201U04) not yet available anywhere else.   For now it's only available bundled with a Dell desktop, but it should be available retail once supplies get going.

Looks like it's going to knock the socks off anything currently available if you can wait  (1600x1200; 16ms refresh; 24bit color)

----------

## taskara

oh oh . .now u have my attention...

got any more details??

----------

## Tuna

only a quick note. if you use DVI they are operating at 60hz. may be a problem for first person shooter fans :-) always check for the reaction times and dont get fooled by the producers values saying something about 19ms which in real live application doubles to 38.

----------

## molander

I just bought the 19" Mag at BestBuy for $550 after rebates. Has both DVI and Analog 550:1 contrast and 25ms response. Works very well. Text looks just fine at non-native resolutions. This model appears to be identical to a Xerox version. 

I too thought about the samsung but $150-$200 was too much of a difference for roughly the same features. I will use that money for more RAM. I also wanted to buy locally so it couldnt get damaged in the mail. (Seen that too many times)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=1051826243451&skuId=5473141&type=product

----------

## Malakin

You might find some of the articles here interesting:

http://www4.tomshardware.com/display/index.html

They find that the advertised response time is becoming rather meaningless as some 25ms screens are outperforming some 16ms screens.

If possible it's best to try it out in person before you buy.

 *Quote:*   

> looks like there is a 193T now.. it may have 750:1 contrast ratio, instead of 500:1... not sure..

 

The 19" Samsung 191T+ I linked to has the following specs:

R 25 ms, B 250 cd/m², C 750:1, VA 170°

----------

## taskara

OH that was 191T+

hmmm I can't seem to find the plus model here.. only the 193T - maybe that is the plus?

it seems to have similar specs..

cheers

----------

## Oyst3h

 *taskara wrote:*   

> oh oh . .now u have my attention...
> 
> got any more details??

 

Anandtech have a review.

----------

## taskara

cheers  :Smile: 

----------

